# [SOLVED] KVM: problem with Internet access for guest

## Astronaut

Hello everyone!

I'm trying to get a KVM guest OS to access the internet through a bridge.

I was following the wiki article, specifically  this segment http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KVM#Launch_KVM_Guest1_with_network_enabled

What I've done so far:

+ I have a tap0 interface added to a bridge (NAT), I can ping from the guest OS all the host's interfaces, services like ssh are  operational.

+ ip forwarding on host

+ iptables accept incoming traffic from bridg

 The problem 

when following traffic with tracepath from the guest, it always stops at the bridge's ip address (configured as the default gateway).

P.S: I don't use eth0 (though the interface is up and configured ) as I can only connect from my Host through ppp0 or wlan0, thus, I didn't add eth0 to the bridge

Any help would be appreciatedLast edited by Astronaut on Wed May 08, 2013 2:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _______0

wireless nics don't allow bridge mode.

if all the fancy network set up fails, try user mode networking, which is default I think.

----------

## Hu

Why do you want to use a bridge instead of NAT?  Your description includes steps that are unnecessary for a bridge.  NAT is more trouble to set up, but will perform much better than user mode networking.

_______0: I have heard of some wireless cards which are incapable of bridge mode, but I thought that was because the manufacturer shipped them without full functionality.  Are you saying that all wireless cards are incapable of bridge mode?

----------

## _______0

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I have heard of some wireless cards which are incapable of bridge mode, but I thought that was because the manufacturer shipped them without full functionality.  Are you saying that all wireless cards are incapable of bridge mode?

 

The time I tried bridge with a wifi adapter and searching for a solution I never once saw anyone specify a wifi adapter with bridge support. Either the functionality is hidden or no-one has bothered trying it out. But that was quiet some time ago. Perhaps now bridge mode is more mainstream in wifi adapters.

I should find out.

----------

## xming

Some wireless cards can be bridged, it's called the monitor mode. All those cards which can be used as DIY wireless AP can be put in monitor mode.

----------

## Astronaut

Hello everyone!

Thanks for your suggestions and ideas.

Two solutions that I'm using for now:

- user mode networking with ports redirection (redirecting ssh for example)

- I've abandoned direct bridging and now I'm using NAT.

----------

